# Tescos Ultra Slim/Slimfast 1.2.3



## Mariaa

Went to tescos today to get Slimfast shake powder and for a 12 serving tin it was £5.9something...
But Tesco Ultraslim shake powder was 2 tins (12 servings) for £6, so i got them instead, starting tomorrow so just wondered if anyones tried it, or even Slimfast, so i know what its like, if its any good?!

And whens the best time to weigh yourself? First thing in the morning when your empty so its a true weight?

Thanks!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive been on SF & loved it.
lost 13lb in 6 weeks.
sadly i discovered i was having daily intake of processed sugars of 60g (average) i wasn't happy. SF shakes wete half of this alone. When i missed or drank shake late i got terrible headaches. If i hadn't been exercising as muchas i do i don't think woulda burnt off the sugar & woulda probs gained weight.


----------



## Mariaa

eek. i guess theres a downside to everything, i figure its not a long term thing anyway so its okay. Any exercises recommended too? to tone up my stomach, its not actually as bad as i thought it would be, but im sick of OH poking it and calling it cute. haha x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeah its a short term thing, on old site had my prigramme for 13weeks tbh i don't thinkthats short term.
it did what i hoped it would thought & kicked started my weightloss again. With your 3 snacks just have to try keep sugars low. Like i loved the yoghurt go ahead bars but they were packed with sugars too. Really important you drink ya 2L water don't go under1200 cals a day:)good luck!
exercise i do is, wii, bike & cross trainer but cross trainer only a recent thing. Seems not even been month since had LO still won't be best it could be, like in 6months time without exercise you'd see a difference but, hard work will pay off in the long run, i had massive overhang been 6months now gone down by 3/4 so it does happen :)
as for weigh in once a weekis enough, first thing after loo trip &before brekki.

sorry for spelling mistakes, on my phone my buttons keep going dodgey lol


----------



## SJR

MummyToAmberx said:


> sadly i discovered i was having daily intake of processed sugars of 60g (average) i wasn't happy. .

How did you work that out? I'm on the diet at the moment and my daily intake of suger isn't anywhere near 60g.


----------



## Mariaa

I just had my first shake, not only was the taste pretty crummy, but i can deal with that. it didnt mix very well, i tried everything but it still had yuky gooey lumps in. GROSS!!


----------



## Vici

I'm on ultraslim (although i've just had a week off for my 30th birthday and my friends hen do!!) and i use the ready made cartons - mainly because they are nicer IMO and very easy. I also have the ultraslim bars which are lovely. I find it really easy to stick to and it def works for me when i stick to it xx


----------



## Mariaa

ive started makin a big jug now of the shake and blending it, it goes to frothy to drink right away but once in the fridge for a while it goes quite thin and really smooth. bought a pack of the meal replacement bars too but havnt tried one yet, and i just bought slimfast snacks. 
I just want it to work so badly!!! :)


----------



## Vici

Be confident, it will work. Good luck hun x

O and make sure you drink lots of water x


----------



## SJR

Mariaa said:


> I just had my first shake, not only was the taste pretty crummy, but i can deal with that. it didnt mix very well, i tried everything but it still had yuky gooey lumps in. GROSS!!

I make my slim fast shake in a shaker. It's never lumpy and tastes delicious.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SJR said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> sadly i discovered i was having daily intake of processed sugars of 60g (average) i wasn't happy. .
> 
> How did you work that out? I'm on the diet at the moment and my daily intake of suger isn't anywhere near 60g.Click to expand...

each shake is 17g = 34g
40g is adult recommded intake on 2000calorie.
34g + snacks i enjoy & were low in calories (go ahead) coming out 12g 
There snack bars have alot it soon mounts up. 

Natural sugars it doesnt matter like fruits but processed sugar does matter.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mariaa said:


> I just had my first shake, not only was the taste pretty crummy, but i can deal with that. it didnt mix very well, i tried everything but it still had yuky gooey lumps in. GROSS!!

I bought a hand blender from asda for 4.99


----------



## SJR

MummyToAmberx said:


> SJR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> sadly i discovered i was having daily intake of processed sugars of 60g (average) i wasn't happy. .
> 
> How did you work that out? I'm on the diet at the moment and my daily intake of suger isn't anywhere near 60g.Click to expand...
> 
> each shake is 17g = 34g
> 40g is adult recommded intake on 2000calorie.
> 34g + snacks i enjoy & were low in calories (go ahead) coming out 12g
> There snack bars have alot it soon mounts up.
> 
> Natural sugars it doesnt matter like fruits but processed sugar does matter.Click to expand...

I only have 1 shake and 2 low calorie snacks a day. But I can see how the sugar levels would build up if you had 2 shakes a day as well as the snacks.


----------



## Boothh

i use a whisk for slimfast and you dont get lumps :) x


----------

